# PR application was reviewed and we started processing on Feb 17 2012



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

Good Morning Guys ,

My Canada PR file online status changed to following.

Your application was *reviewed* and we started processing on *February 17, 2012.
*

*In how many days/month I can receive Medical & Visa ?*

Experience guys please reply.


*-------------------------------My Full Status ------------------------------------------------*
We received your application for permanent residence on March 26, 2010.

We reviewed your application and sent you a letter on May 28, 2010. Please consider delays in mail delivery before contacting us.

Your application and supporting documents were received by the New Delhi office. They are pending review.

We transferred your application to the New Delhi office on June 1, 2010. The New Delhi office may contact you.

Your application was reviewed and we started processing on February 17, 2012.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks
RakeshPatel


----------



## badar (May 8, 2012)

Dear Rakesh,

I am not an expert to answer your query but I am on the same boat my ECAS says almost same story 
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
We received your application for permanent residence on December 3, 2009. 

We reviewed your application and sent you a letter on February 3, 2010. Please consider delays in mail delivery before contacting us. 

Your application and supporting documents were received by the London England office. They are pending review. 

We transferred your application to the London England office on February 11, 2010. The London England office may contact you. 

We transferred your application to the London England office on July 27, 2010. The London England office may contact you. 

Your application was reviewed and we started processing on February 28, 2012.
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
I've ot medical request and have done with my medical and report sent on 13th Of April. since then didnt get any news so far . Please let me know if you get any update .

Regards
Badar





RakeshPatel said:


> Good Morning Guys ,
> 
> My Canada PR file online status changed to following.
> 
> ...


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Badar, thanks for reply
I didn't get medical request yet and nothing updated in my status.

at last you got medical request that's great.
best luck.

Thanks 
Rakesh



badar said:


> Dear Rakesh,
> 
> I am not an expert to answer your query but I am on the same boat my ECAS says almost same story
> ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> ...


----------

